# Can't delete a start-up/login item



## jwennet (Jul 8, 2005)

Greetings, 

For some reason, I am unable to delete Extensis Suitcase X1 from my login items in my user account prefs. Nothing seems to work. Tried permission repairs, cleaning all the caches, DiskWarrior, yelling, etc.

Any thoughts on what else to try?

Specs: 17" PB, OS X.4.1, 1.5 GB RAM

Thanks,

J


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 8, 2005)

Safe boot.

(Hold down the shift key after the startup 'bling' noise.)


----------



## jwennet (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks G, but it didn't seem to work. It just doesn't want to be deleted not matter what I try, save for a clean install (ugh).

Any other thoughts?

Thanks,

J


----------



## fryke (Jul 8, 2005)

The Terminal's your friend. "sudo mv [path to extension] [your user's home folder for example]" should do the trick. If you're an admin user, that is. It'll ask for your password.


----------



## jwennet (Jul 9, 2005)

Fryke, could you elaborate on that please? I am not familiar with using the terminal or any of it's syntax and nomenclature.

Not sure what the path to the extension is, or how to indicate that if I did.

Thanks,
J


----------



## RGrphc2 (Jul 9, 2005)

Go to the Preferences in Extensis Suitcase X1, and remove the option for start up.  I had that same problem too, lol.   

Circled in red is the option you have to turn off.


----------



## DaveP (Jul 19, 2007)

I've got the same problem but none of the suggestions work form. It just won't go away in spite of all my attempts to disable and delete it!

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to permanently get rid of the Extensis Suitcase login item?


----------



## barhar (Jul 19, 2007)

Possible solution:

Navigate to the current users '~/Library/Preferences/' folder, and open 'loginwindow.plist' with 'Property List Editor' (available if the 'Developer' folder was installed, via 'Xcode' installation).

01. Click on the 'Root' and then 'AutoLaunchedApplicationDictionary' disclosure triangles.
02. Click on the disclosure triangle of the numbers '0' through x (where 'x' is the last number) until you find the child for 'Extensis Suitcase X1' (in the childs' 'Path' string).
03. Once the 'Extensis Suitcase X1' child is located - click on the number (not its disclosure triangle), and then click on the 'Delete' toolbar button.
04. Quit 'Property List Editor' ('Command Q'), and click on the drop down sheets' 'Save' button.

-----

I just installed 'Extensis Suitcase X1' and tried its 'Preferences...' 'Open Suitcase automatically when you login.' setting as per RGphc2's suggestion; and the 'Extensis Suitcase X1' entry was properly entered into, or removed from, the 'loginwindow.plist' file (whose contents are those of the current users' 'System Preferences' 'Accounts' 'Login Items' list).

One can either edit the 'loginwindow.plist' file with 'Property List Editor', or delete it entirely. 
If you do delete the 'loginwindow.plist' - make sure to have a list, or snapshot(s), of the 'Login Items' list - in order to recreate the list (locate the desired applications and drag them onto the list panel beneath 'These items will open automatically when you log in:').


----------

